# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > Retail Guild Recruitment >  <Aristocracy> Emerald Dream (US) - H

## Alhion

<Aristocracy> is on pause for Horde players on the Emerald Dream (US) realm.

*REGISTRATION:* On pause.

----------


## Dorod52

Are registrations still open?

----------


## Alhion

> Are registrations still open?


<Aristocracy> is on pause for the time being. Thank you for inquiring!

----------


## Asulenver1

Ill Join the guild!

----------

